# Pet Pigeon Needs Home



## mwanerus (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm looking for someone to adopt my pet pigeon. I have developed allergies to birds and due to a lung infection my doctor has advised that I minimize contact with them. I live in Iowa and would be happy to drive to a nearby state to see that he gets a good home. Please contact if you can help


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

what breed is he/she. are there any special care requirements. let us know lol


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

where are you located


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

my thought exactly tip. forgot to include it lol. If you are in england I might not be able to drive to get bird. Please post where the bird is located so people in that area can respond.


----------



## mwanerus (Jul 30, 2012)

I wrote about my pigeon needing a home and forgot to include my location. I live in Iowa.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where in Iowa?.. you did say Iowa in you're first post.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

sorry i now see iowa in first post. how far are you willing to drive. here in michigan and i have driven to new york before. Can you describe the bird too. I saw plenty of cocks before near me but when I saw the hen I knew she was mine. LOLI am looking for a hen now again so that is why i was asking. just lost a bird I rescued that I had trained to fly and land on my hand so kind of depressed after finding her in loft deceased.


----------



## mwanerus (Jul 30, 2012)

My bird is a male. Sorry to hear about the death of your hen.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

thank you. One thing is make sure the bird is going to a good home. You will find people who want to use them to train their dogs. Make sure of the person you give him to. Even if they have nice loft get information. Sadly not a lot of nice people out there.


----------



## mwanerus (Jul 30, 2012)

*Pet Pigeon*

Yes, I will be very careful. I really am crazy about the little guy. I think I've had him for close to seven years.


----------

